# The day the world changed



## jks9199 (Sep 11, 2011)

The Day the World Changed
  Ten years ago, the world changed.

Ten years ago, terror came into our homes, and things that had been the   realm of subject matter experts and news reports became real.

Ten years ago, we learned how vulnerable we could be -- and just how   much people can step up to meet a challenge.  Police officers, fire   fighters, security personnel all did their jobs under conditions no one   could have envisioned, in New York City, and at the Pentagon.    "Ordinary" people -- office workers, travelers, people who had been   minding their own business on the streets -- also rose to the challenge,   in NYC, in Arlington, VA, and in the air over Pennsylvania.


Remember them, remember their courage, and remain vigilant so that those   who strike at the most vulnerable from hidden locations never again   succeed.


----------

